# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  hematom

## Smokvica.

ŽEne drage, kakva su vaša iskustva sa unutarnjim šavovima? 
Koliko ste ih dugo osjećale?
Mene je dva tjedna bolilo sve dole, uključujući i upaljene hemeroide, nisam se usudila gledat se uopće doli.. :Grin: 
Onda kad je bol popustila, skužila sam da imam kvrgu, taman negdi di imam tih par unutarnjih šavova..
Bila ne pregledu, napisao doktor između ostalog, (hematom?).. Kontrola za 7 dana..

Ono što me zanima, ako je imao ko nešto slično, kolko je dugo to stajalo tako, kad se povuklo?

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam nakon prvog poroda imala ogromni hematom, ali vanjski....
Napravili mi ogromnu epi, a hematom od završetka šavova pa po cijelog guzi prema nozi...
Boljelo me jedno dva tjedna, 
povuklo nakon pa mislim da mjesec dana......

----------


## Smokvica.

Jel ti isto bilo tvrdo na dodir ili samo plavo ko podlijev/masnica?
Ja unutra osječam lopticu promjera 2-3cm

----------

